# Brown leaves and ...



## Arturs (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi

I have a problem with my plants. I don't know why my plants are "sick"(You can see the problem If you click links below). 
My tank parameters are:
Size: 90*45*45 180 l
Ca 25 ppm
Mg 4 ppm
Ph 6,3 
Kh 2
Co2 30 ppm (I'm adding CO2)
Light 0,7W/l (fluorescent T5)
Recenty I have also measured K (in the laboratory) The result was 26 ppm
I dose 5 ml TMG every day 
I don't use original TMG but I make my own TMG which is the same as original TMG I use chelates DTPA Zn,Cu,Mn and Fe to make it. 
Are chelates DTPA Zn and Cu too strong to be available for plants? 
Water Change: 50% every week.
After water changing: I add 15 ppm of No3 and 1 ppm of PO4. 
Do you have any idea what I'm doing wrong if any?

Heteranthera zosterifolia 
Hygrophila corymbosa "Siamensis 53B" (1) 
Hygrophila corymbosa "Siamensis 53B"(2)

Regards
Artur


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The pictures look like you also have an algae problem. I suggest three things:
First dose the NO3 and PO4 every other day, instead of once a week. Dose about half of the level you want in the tank each time.
Second: Increase the KH to at least 3 degrees by adding some bicarbonate of soda (ordinary baking soda).
Third: Double check the CO2 level by taking a sample of water from the tank, letting it sit out in a shallow glass exposed to air for at least 4 hours, then checking the PH. The PH should rise about 1 PH unit if you have 30-40 ppm of CO2 in the tank. If it doesn't rise that much, increase the CO2 bubble rate.
Then trim off as many of the most algae infested leaves as you can, trim any obviously dying leaves, clean up any dead plant debris or dead fish or snails, and wait to see if it gets better.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The brownish new growth on the _H. corymbosa_ is healthy. The marks on the older _Heteranthera zosterifolia_ leaves may be due to mechanical injury. They are not signs of nutrient deficiency.


----------



## R0bert (Jan 23, 2006)

Are the leaves (on the hygro) supposed to be all curled and mishapen like that? It's the same in my tank.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi, 

IMO there is no problem with hygros, but due to the algal growth I can say that with that light you are definitely lacking one or all of N - P - CO2 nutrients.

YILDIRIM


----------



## Arturs (Oct 2, 2004)

hoppycalif said:


> The pictures look like you also have an algae problem.


Yes, I also have some problems with algae . In my tank There are :
-long hair algae
-short hair algae (It only grows near surface of water) 
-powder algae on glass surface(It grows very fast, I have
to clean ot even twice daily).


HeyPK said:


> The marks on the older Heteranthera zosterifolia leaves may be due to mechanical injury.


In my tank I have Rasbora heteromorpha, black molly and some shrimps. The fishes and shrimps should not injury of Heteranthera zosterifolia in my opinion


R0bert said:


> Are the leaves supposed to be all curled and mishapen like that? It's the same in my tank..


Yes, they are

It seems to me that something in my tank does not allow to absorbing of NO3 or K for plants but I do not know what is it.

Artur


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Are you dosing nitrates and phosphates? It sounds like you have the micros covered pretty well.

I'm guessing you don't have enough CO2. A pH of 6.3 with a KH of only 2 probably means your CO2 isn't as high as you think. Try what hoppy suggests about letting some tank water sit out for a while, then checking the pH.


----------

